

What do you do after you make a zillion dollars? - sajid
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/21/facebook-shareholders-what-do-you-do-after-you-make-a-zillion-dollars/

======
sp332
Google realized that it was going to make a lot of millionaires when they went
public, so they hired financial advisers to give lectures at Google,
explaining to all these soon-to-be-rich people how to manage their money.
Here's some of the advice they got:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20080109024137/http://www.sanfran...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080109024137/http://www.sanfran.com/home/view_story/1507/)
(The original seems to be gone, so I'm linking to an archive instead.)

------
senthilnayagam
Human interest stories always makes a good read, but reading it on techcrunch
was the actual surprise.

Hope I can apply some of them, when I make my payout

------
twiceaday
I would run ads on tv that wouldn't sell anything and instead teach random
scientific things and debunk popular myths. After seeing the same video for
the hundredth time I think it wold stick.

------
briankim
What a great article

